# Tj Ford ROY?



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

His stats in the summer league were among the best. ESPN ranked him as the #4 player in the SL behind BronBron, Melo, and Lampe. They said that his assist numbers would project to 11 per game. So.... What are his chances of getting ROY?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> His stats in the summer league were among the best. ESPN ranked him as the #4 player in the SL behind BronBron, Melo, and Lampe. They said that his assist numbers would project to 11 per game. So.... What are his chances of getting ROY?


He has just as good a chance as any other rookie. Especially with no one in front of him as the starting PG


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

My guess is that it's pretty unlikely, unless Milwaukee surprises everyone and competes for a playoff spot somehow. In general, the voters tend to favor rookies on decent teams over weak teams. I don't think that he'll get the award, unless he is clearly better than all the other rookies -- and I don't see that happening. I think he'll give a very Jamal Tinsley (rookie year) type stat line: 9 PPG, 8 APG, 1.5 SPG, 38% FG. I think he'll get on the all-rookie first team, but won't get serious consideration for the award. Again, that's assuming that Milwaukee makes the big drop off everyone is predicting -- if they exceed expectations as a team, Ford will probably get more consideration.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> My guess is that it's pretty unlikely, unless Milwaukee surprises everyone and competes for a playoff spot somehow. In general, the voters tend to favor rookies on decent teams over weak teams. I don't think that he'll get the award, unless he is clearly better than all the other rookies -- and I don't see that happening. I think he'll give a very Jamal Tinsley (rookie year) type stat line: 9 PPG, 8 APG, 1.5 SPG, 38% FG. I think he'll get on the all-rookie first team, but won't get serious consideration for the award. Again, that's assuming that Milwaukee makes the big drop off everyone is predicting -- if they exceed expectations as a team, Ford will probably get more consideration.


If they were to go with a winner, then LeBron doesn't have a shot either...

-Petey


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think people have really underestimated t ford
he has a good chance, i just this anthony has the better chance because in ROY awards, assists dont tend to matter in the voting. 
ford is going to have to give the ball to all the big guys on the team, on the other hand, anthony is just going to score at will


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> ford is going to have to give the ball to all the big guys on the team, on the other hand, anthony is just going to score at will


Big guys,what big guys. Joe Smith and Joel Pryzbilla are nothing, annd Tim Thomas still likes to Hang around the outside. Insid epaly is definitely not one of the strengths of this team, so he may have more trouble trying to give the ball to jump shooters and guys running the floor. So, I think that may hurt his numbers, even thoguh he is quite capable of being one of the top assists guys in the league.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> Big guys,what big guys. Joe Smith and Joel Pryzbilla are nothing, annd Tim Thomas still likes to Hang around the outside. Insid epaly is definitely not one of the strengths of this team, so he may have more trouble trying to give the ball to jump shooters and guys running the floor. So, I think that may hurt his numbers, even thoguh he is quite capable of being one of the top assists guys in the league.


Dont forget he has a shooter in Redd and an open court monster in DMASE. Also look for Haislip to get alot more time this year and Mason will also put up better stats than the last few seasons


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Tj Ford ROY?*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> He has just as good a chance as any other rookie. Especially with no one in front of him as the starting PG


:yes: 


His chances of winning the award is high IMO.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I dont know why but alot of people are sleeping on Ford. Im not a huge fan of his but the kid can run like the wind, controll the ball with the best of them and is very athletic. I has a great chance espeacially if he gets alot of PT. 

I think it has alot to do with the team you play on. Lampe wont get alot of PT for the knicks so he would stand a chance compared to Ford. Lebron or James also have great chances, but all eyes are on those guys so they will be highly criticized if they make mistakes, Ford could come in under the radar. I'll just say that I expect big things from this little guy.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I think as much time him and DMason will get on sportcenter highlight reels he should be high up on the ROY voting.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah i say he is right there with 
Lebron
Anthony
Wade


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Ford has a pretty good chance. There isnt much/any competition for minutes so he'll be able to get in there and get big minutes. If Redd, Mason and Thomas have a good season, I think he'll get high consideration for the award.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ford has good chance at ROY. IMO 2nd best chance. I can see Ford this year easily 12/3/9 but no one can beat out dwyane wade.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I wanted my Raptors to trade down and pick Ford. Not that I don't like Bosh, but I am a huge fan of TJ's.

I think he is in a good position to get lots of PT. That is really the big factor in ROY's, cause the more you play the more you are tested.

I think that LeBron can have an average year and still win the ROY, though. The NBA is strapped for some new stars and I can see them building this kid up hardcore.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

he has to be one of the frontrunners. this team is going to get out and run with TJ and he has finishers on the break and the perimeter to rack up tons of assists. with the ball in his hands all the time he's going to get scoring opportunities as well. i don't expect the bucks to be very good this year, so that's a hindrance, but if TJ can get some wins the award coulod be his.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Nice start to his career...*

http://www.nba.com/games/20031006/MILMEM/recap.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20031006/MILMEM/boxscore.html


15 points, 5 rebs, 7 asts, 1 stl but 5 TOs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Nice start to his career...*



> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/games/20031006/MILMEM/recap.html
> http://www.nba.com/games/20031006/MILMEM/boxscore.html
> 
> ...


He'll be fine and he definitely went to the right team. Terry Porter and him are a match made in heaven, what better PG could he learn from than a classy guy like Terry Porter.


----------

